# 93 Sentra - Blower Motor Resistor keeps going out



## QuikSurfer332 (May 7, 2010)

In my 93 Nissan Sentra XE I have an issue with the Blower Motor Resistor. The original resistor went out to the point where it would only work on speed setting four. Then speed four went out at least 2 years later. So I bought a new resistor and it worked for about 2 or 3 weeks then speeds 1-3 went out and speed 4 only works as of now. I am thinking it is an electrical issue but im not sure. I believe all fuses in the dash panel are fine but i am not sure if there is anything under the hood I should check. The blower motor switch is fine but i replaced it just to make sure.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

There are fuses under the hood, you might wanna check those too. It sounds like a short somewhere. Is the blower motor 100% fine?


----------



## QuikSurfer332 (May 7, 2010)

I will check out those fuses but yes the blower motor is 100% fine.


----------



## cheezeweggie (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine blew twice. I finally just pulled the board containing the resistors. There's a fusible link that blew open and I put a blob of solder across the link. It's been fine for about two years now. There is still the main fuse in the panel to protect against a short circuit.


----------



## Joyce$28 (10 mo ago)

Hi. I have an ‘04 Nissan Sentra and my floor motor stopped working. Before it stopped, it only worked on 4. Could it be the resistor? And is it expensive to replace?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Joyce$28 said:


> Hi. I have an ‘04 Nissan Sentra and my floor motor stopped working. Before it stopped, it only worked on 4. Could it be the resistor? And is it expensive to replace?


The switch carries motor current along with the resistor, and those can also fail. But probably 90% of the time the resistor is the culprit. It's an easy fix on an '04, it's behind the glove box next to the blower motor. I think the Nissan resistors are out of production, but RockAuto has several aftermarket choices, all under $22.





2004 NISSAN SENTRA 1.8L L4 Blower Motor Control Module / Resistor | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com


----------

